

Eric Raymond eats at the "Alan Turing" buffet - jgrant27
http://jng.imagine27.com/index.php/2012-06-25-132804_the-alan-turing-buffet.html

======
trackofalljades
I'm pretty sure that identifying someone for their sexual preferences first
and their career accomplishments second is a textbook example of bigotry...so
I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with the author here. I'm not slapping
a high five to ESR, but this author is profoundly misguided even if their
heart is in the right place.

~~~
anthonyb
I think you seriously misread that post.

